
By November, Russian hackers could target voting machines - piokuc
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/07/27/by-november-russian-hackers-could-target-voting-machines/?tid=a_inl
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12176165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12176165)

------
adam12
I'm more worried about my own government manipulating the voting machines
(closed source, black box).

~~~
jameskilton
Eh, I'm not. Our political parties (mainly the GOP) are far too successful
manipulating the rules and regulations to make it so people who normally don't
vote for them simply can't vote at all.

